# DirecTV HD



## GrnBayViper (Aug 21, 2005)

I recently talked to the DirecTV retention department and was told they would have Green Bay, WI locals in HD this fall. I tried searching all over on the net to confirm this but found nothing. 

They also told me that they would have the new HD DVR out either in June or July and as soon as it was out I could request an equipment upgrade to the 5 lnb dish with the new HD DVR even though the channels wouldn't be available til fall to avoid waiting for an installer at that time.

Anyone know where I might be able to find supporting documentation online about what channels are expected to come out this fall? I found the sites that talk about the upcomming 24 markets including Milwaukee, WI but nothing about Green Bay, WI. They said the Las Vegas would also be getting local HD at the same time as me, this fall.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=850780&highlight=

Claims that Green Bay will coming "later this year".


----------



## GrnBayViper (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks

Two questions though, what if my ABC channels offers 2 channels such as 2-1 and 2-2. Will DirecTV have both feeds? Will they also have WB and PBS, and UPN in HD as I do ota?


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

They are only carrying the 4 major networks. Why not put up an antenna and pick up your local stations over the air. Check antennaweb.org to see what you need. Often times a small indoor antenna is all that is needed.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

DirecTV will almost certainly NOT carry all the subchannels. They will also likely not carry all the local stations. For the Boston market, for example, they have only CBS, NBC, ABC and FOX.

You're much better off with an OTA antenna if you can manage it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

DirecTV has announced that they're ONLY planning to offer the local CBS, ABC, NBC and Fox HDTV stations. If you want WB, UPN, PBS, or your other local HDTV channels, you'll need an over-the-air antenna.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Well, to be fair, they used the term "at first", implying that they would start adding CW and PBS locals on a case-by-case basis...maybe even MNTV and independents once they get some HD programming. But I would not expect anything more than the big four in any market for some time.


----------



## GrnBayViper (Aug 21, 2005)

I would like to get a outdoor antenna and get it all now for free but I rent and can't really put a big antenna outside. Plus I may be moving in September into my very own house. 

Right now I have tried the one the installer gave me. Looks like a disc and several indoor antennas. Right now I have a nice amplified one from radio shack. I am only like 15 miles from the towers here in town but I live in a little valley and my signal keeps changing from high 80's to 40's. It won't stay constant. My picture pixelizes. 

I assume its becuase HD is sent in pulses and I'm missing everyother pulse or so causing my signal to jump all over the place on the ota tuners. This is happening on all the HD ota for me. I just don't know what to do anymore. Any suggestions out there? Ya'll seem to know what your doing.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

You may want to remove amplifier or go to RS to get a variable attenuator. If the amp is a standalone, and if it has a FM trap, switch that back and forth to find your desired setting to get your locals.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

GrnBayViper said:


> I would like to get a outdoor antenna and get it all now for free but I rent and can't really put a big antenna outside. Plus I may be moving in September into my very own house.
> 
> Right now I have tried the one the installer gave me. Looks like a disc and several indoor antennas. Right now I have a nice amplified one from radio shack. I am only like 15 miles from the towers here in town but I live in a little valley and my signal keeps changing from high 80's to 40's. It won't stay constant. My picture pixelizes.
> 
> I assume its becuase HD is sent in pulses and I'm missing everyother pulse or so causing my signal to jump all over the place on the ota tuners. This is happening on all the HD ota for me. I just don't know what to do anymore. Any suggestions out there? Ya'll seem to know what your doing.


Check out http://www.antennaweb.org to see what sort of antenna is recommended for your address. Also, check out the "Local HDTV Reception Forum" at http://www.avsforum.com .... you can ask in the Green Bay thread what antennas work well for folks in your neighborhood.


----------



## GrnBayViper (Aug 21, 2005)

It says I need a medium directional. The towers are all about 8-13 miles away from me. Like I said I can't really put up a antenna on my roof becuase I'm renting and may be moving. Any other suggestions?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Heck - you should be fine with a decent indoor UHF antenna.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

GrnBayViper said:


> ...I live in a little valley and my signal keeps changing from high 80's to 40's. It won't stay constant. My picture pixelizes.
> 
> I assume its becuase HD is sent in pulses and I'm missing everyother pulse or so causing my signal to jump all over the place on the ota tuners. This is happening on all the HD ota for me. I just don't know what to do anymore. Any suggestions out there? Ya'll seem to know what your doing.


When the readings jump up and down like that it is a classic indication of multipath interference. The DT signal is packetized into 188-byte packets, but it is sent pretty continuous, and does not really "pulse" as such. In fact, there is considerable repetition in the data to allow for tiny atmospheric events to not interrupt reception as easily.

The reason you see the reading jump up and down is because the ratio of bits received cleanly to the bits received as corrupted due to multipath interference is very dynamic due to tiny changes in the transmission environment. Many bits will get through unscathed, and a few seconds later the interference will corrupt a high percentage of bits. Due to atmospheric and terrain issues, the received signal level and the received interference level can change up and down slightly and independently of each other, and if you are on the edge, reception-wise, you will see regular pixellation that corresponds to the points in time that the ratio of uncorrupted bits is low.

As always, the best thing to do is to get an antenna with the highest directionality available for your particular channels of interest, and place that antenna as high and as unobstructed as possible. Adjusting the received level using a variable attenuator or amplifier or even both can help, and an FM trap can also help. Newer tuners are better at rejecting multipath than older tuners, so things will improve over time. If all you do doesn't improve OTA reception enough, cable is a very viable option for HD in most locations.


----------



## GrnBayViper (Aug 21, 2005)

TyroneShoes said:


> When the readings jump up and down like that it is a classic indication of multipath interference. The DT signal is packetized into 188-byte packets, but it is sent pretty continuous, and does not really "pulse" as such. In fact, there is considerable repetition in the data to allow for tiny atmospheric events to not interrupt reception as easily.
> 
> The reason you see the reading jump up and down is because the ratio of bits received cleanly to the bits received as corrupted due to multipath interference is very dynamic due to tiny changes in the transmission environment. Many bits will get through unscathed, and a few seconds later the interference will corrupt a high percentage of bits. Due to atmospheric and terrain issues, the received signal level and the received interference level can change up and down slightly and independently of each other, and if you are on the edge, reception-wise, you will see regular pixellation that corresponds to the points in time that the ratio of uncorrupted bits is low.
> 
> As always, the best thing to do is to get an antenna with the highest directionality available for your particular channels of interest, and place that antenna as high and as unobstructed as possible. Adjusting the received level using a variable attenuator or amplifier or even both can help, and an FM trap can also help. Newer tuners are better at rejecting multipath than older tuners, so things will improve over time. If all you do doesn't improve OTA reception enough, cable is a very viable option for HD in most locations.


I think I may try an attenuator. With my indoor amplified antenna I would hope that works. I can't really put an outdoor antenna up. I mean I can but I don't really want to if I plan to move. Do you think that might do the job?


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

The only real way to know is to do it. I would check with folks in the same area. Try a Silver Sensor first, reputedly the best indoor antenna for HD. If you have an apartment balcony facing the right way, you can get a temp mount and try an outdoor antenna. It won't be high, but it will reject more multipath than an indoor antenna.


----------



## finaldiet (May 10, 2004)

I live 20 miles from chicago antenna and I tried the silver senser but did not pick up anything. I had it setting on top of tv inside ranch home. What would be the next antenna to try? Thanks for any info.


----------



## stivovance (Feb 12, 2003)

finaldiet said:


> I live 20 miles from chicago antenna and I tried the silver senser but did not pick up anything. I had it setting on top of tv inside ranch home. What would be the next antenna to try? Thanks for any info.


Try the silver sensor outside. It will work, I've had mine outside since Nov and actually just replaced it with a square shooter to get more power to receive signals. I'm in the city, about 12 miles from downtown so not far away at all, but you should give those 2 things a try and see.


----------



## finaldiet (May 10, 2004)

How did you put it outside? I thought it was just an indoor antenna. Did you put it on something? I might give it a try again. Thanks for the info. I'm down south in oak forest and it is a clear shot towards the city.


----------



## stivovance (Feb 12, 2003)

I took out the metal plate in the bottom for stability, and drilled to holes in the plastic base, one of either side of the center of the base so I could put one screw in, then turn as needed to adjusting it to get the best signal, then I put the other screw in. Only thing I did extra was I put silicone around the connector as it would be in direct contact w/ snow and rain.

I had it mounted sideways in our gangway so it was drilled into our house, and then I just flipped the antenna around to get the best signal. We have 4 story condos behind our house, otherwise it would have worked great.


----------



## Chris Blount (Nov 1, 2003)

Just in case anyone else needs the info, I'm keeping track of all the DirecTV press releases about HD locals. Here is a complete list of current and upcoming locals:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54698


----------



## stivovance (Feb 12, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> Just in case anyone else needs the info, I'm keeping track of all the DirecTV press releases about HD locals. Here is a complete list of current and upcoming locals:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54698


Except those are MPEG4 locals and the HR10 only does MPEG2 through sat and MPEG2 through OTA. Don't want to get anyone confused on what the HR10 can and can't do as we've switched gears a bit.


----------



## Chris Blount (Nov 1, 2003)

stivovance said:


> Except those are MPEG4 locals and the HR10 only does MPEG2 through sat and MPEG2 through OTA. Don't want to get anyone confused on what the HR10 can and can't do as we've switched gears a bit.


True. Sorry about not clarifying that.


----------

